# Black CAADs...



## 2ndGen

*I know that there pic threads here, but I'd like to see all Black CAAD9 either stock or built up examples. 

BTW...








*


----------



## CHL

Hi 2ndGen:

The prettiest black CAAD9 that has been posted belongs to Jack.Campbell. I believed his better half nicked name his bike "the shark."

View attachment 196461


However, I think you're missing the boat. The prettiest CAAD9 has to be the Feminine 5. Luckily for me, I'm the next biggest thing to a "shorty," so I can actually ride this frame. :thumbsup: 
View attachment 196462


CHL


----------



## ph0enix

CHL said:


> Hi 2ndGen:
> 
> The prettiest black CAAD9 that has been posted belongs to Jack.Campbell. I believed his better half nicked name his bike "the shark."
> 
> View attachment 196461
> 
> 
> However, I think you're missing the boat. The prettiest CAAD9 has to be the Feminine 5. Luckily for me, I'm the next biggest thing to a "shorty," so I can actually ride this frame. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 196462
> 
> 
> CHL


If I recall the actual name is "Le Requin" 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=189516&highlight=requin


----------



## AvantDale

Here a few from Weight Weenies.

I know its not all black...but its so badass. 


















One to break up the darkness.


----------



## 2ndGen

AvantDale said:


> One to break up the darkness.


Nice match up on the cages.


----------



## stewwie

*here's mine...*

<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i42.tinypic.com/2mo60q9.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## CHL

Man, you guys are killing me. My SS6 is out of comission and I'm currently riding my back up ride. Would love to ride a CAAD9. Hopefully I can get my hands on one real soon with a set of Hollowgrams.

CHL


----------



## 2ndGen

stewwie said:


> <a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i42.tinypic.com/2mo60q9.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


Nice!


----------



## 88 rex

I still think the white is the nicest so far


----------



## piercebrew

stewwie said:


> <a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i42.tinypic.com/2mo60q9.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


What kind of fork is that?


----------



## stewwie

Its the edge 2.0 fork. Light and stiff-i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale

Looks fast!

Dig the black spoke.


----------



## clnr

My CAAD9. Will get a better pic this weekend.


----------



## noooowaaay

California CAAD


----------



## 2ndGen

noooowaaay said:


> California CAAD


Oh man...I need a Kleenex for my screen now...NICE!

I just picked up a Bonty XXX Race OS stem for my Trek, but geepers it looks great on that CAAD!

What bar are you using? 

I was personally thinking an Al Deda combo.


----------



## 2ndGen

clnr said:


> My CAAD9. Will get a better pic this weekend.


I'll be waiting.


----------



## 2ndGen

I thinking of names for one...

"Black CAAT"

With this painted on the headtube and a Black Panther running on the chainstays...


----------



## j0slow




----------



## 2ndGen

j0slow said:


>


----------



## dominicisi

Its a funky camera angle but you get the picture


----------



## AvantDale

I'm liking this thread!


----------



## noooowaaay

Bonty xxx 105mm stem. Deda Newton shallow drop bars.


----------



## shimagnolo

may i...


----------



## acidzerocool

^^^^ Very cool stuff. The wheel stickers are a little to "busy" for me but very nice color combo.


----------



## 2ndGen

noooowaaay said:


> Bonty xxx 105mm stem. Deda Newton shallow drop bars.


:thumbsup:


----------



## clnr

OK, the new pics. A little bit better.

Side:











Front:









2009 European CAAD9.
3T Ergosum Team handlebar, 
3T Team stem 
3T Doric Team seatpost 
Specialized Toupe SL saddle
Speedplay X5 pedals
HED Kermesse wheels. 
SRAM Rival crankset 
SRAM Force controls and derailleurs.


----------



## ph0enix

shimagnolo said:


> may i...


A lot of great looking bikes in this thread but this one is my favorite.


----------



## CHL

The 3T components add a lot of flare to the CAAD9 line. I really like how the thick blades of the Funda fork give the bike such a robust appearance. The stem has a simple and elegant design (although I loved my 3T Mutant stem). It's nice to see a company that was on the verge of vanishing come back in such manner.

CHL


----------



## squareslinky

my new 9 4


----------



## 2ndGen

squareslinky said:


> my new 9 4


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Zachariah

Black CAAD 9s are EVERYWHERE(according to LBS - the most commonly sold color by far)...hows about a blue 16-pounder?


----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## AvantDale

Zachariah said:


> Black CAAD 9s are EVERYWHERE(according to LBS - the most commonly sold color by far)


because its probably the best color for a CAAD9...


----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## jlandry

Zachariah said:


> Black CAAD 9s are EVERYWHERE(according to LBS - the most commonly sold color by far)...hows about a blue 16-pounder?
> 
> Well, this IS the Black CAADs thread.


----------



## 2ndGen

2ndGen said:


> *I know that there pic threads here, but I'd like to see all Black CAAD9 either stock or built up examples.
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*It's official now...I'm the proud owner of a Jet Black 2009 Cannondale CAAD9 7!*

The day I started this thread, it was a precursor to my getting that ride. 
I located it days before, but had to go down and actually see it for myself.
And there it was..."in" my size, "in" my *color* and exactly as I wanted it. 
I originally was stuck on getting a BB30, but then that would defeat the purpose of me building a racer with easily replaceable parts. 

It's supposed to have Sora/Tiagra bits, but it seems to be all Tiagra (which wouldn't be a bad thing). 
I've never had problems with my Tiagra read derailleur, but the Sora front derailleur took some adjusting to dial in. 
I suspect that the Tiagra fr/r der's will be much more cooperative with each other. 
Didn't see the shifters, but I'm hoping their Tiagras. 

Not happy about Tektro brakes, but at least their black too, so "that'll do pig...that'll do."
And they have to be better than no-name generics. 

Thought I was getting Vittoria tires; got Maxxis. 

When I got to the LBS, the bike wasn't ready. 
It was still boxed. I didn't really care. 
I just wanted to look at the frameset. 
I picked it up and looked it over. Wow. 
It is noticeably lighter than my '09 Trek 1.5.

As I looked at the FSA Vero crankset on it, I thought what blot on such a beautiful bike. 
I immediately knew my spankin' brand new Ultegra SL Compact was going to go on it instead of on my Trek.
And thus began the deconstruction of my Trek and the build ideas of my CAAD9.
Thought about putting on my Bonty Race XXX Lite OS Stem on it with an FSA K-Wing bar, 
but remembered that I wanted to make it as much aluminum as possible. 

For drivetrain replacement, I'm thinking a Black 105 Groupset. 
Then all the Tiagra/FSA parts can go in a box for my Trek. 

Here's the oddest thing of it all. 
I located the bike and bought it sight unseen! 
Just like my Trek, the CAAD was still in the box in pieces! 
I've never even ridden a CAAD! 
How's that for faith!
:lol:

Anyway, the geometry is nearly identical to my Trek, just a bit more aggressive which suits me jussst fine! 

First upgrades: 
SwissStop Brake Pads, Continental Grand Prix 4000S Tires, Fizik Microtex & Bar Tape & Gel and Ultegra SL Crankset with Dura Ace 7800 BB + Ultegra SL Pedals.
I'll ride the San Marco Ponza Power Saddle for a while to see if it'll fit me. I've heard good things about San Marco Saddles.

Stock photo...real pics coming in a few days when she's built and I have her on the road.


----------



## 2ndGen

This is what she'll look like with the Ultegra SL Crankset and a Black Fizik Aliante Saddle and of course, the Black Fizik Microtex Bar Tape I have waiting. 
And eventually...a set of BWW wheels.

This is actually a U.K. Cannondale 2010 CAAD9 Ultegra Compact I originally wanted. 
I could build my own (full Ultegra SL) for about $1000. less than MSRP and make it lighter and stronger.


----------



## TiRelax

*Not ALL black, but black enough*


----------



## CHL

Woaw, woaw. Serious thread failure. CAADS only here!!! However, pretty cool looking 09SS6. 

CHL


----------



## DG62

Stewwie,

Do you know what the rake is on your fork?


----------



## stewwie

DG62 said:


> Do you know what the rake is on your fork?


43mm. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeDomestique

shimagnolo said:


> may i...


Aaaaand we have a winner !!!


----------



## tober1

*I want to play*

Here's my addition. Nothing to write the folks about, but I did anyway  

Mostly stock. New Seat/post, tires, bars.


----------



## 2ndGen

tober1 said:


> Here's my addition. Nothing to write the folks about, but I did anyway
> 
> Mostly stock. New Seat/post, tires, bars.


Hey Tober, 

Is that an Ultegra SL crankset or Black 105? 
Have you weighed your bike post modifications? 
And...NICCCCE! :thumbsup:
By the way, your bike looks like it just got out of jail! :lol:

I like all the conflicting lines of the frame & the spokes against the back drop of the vertical railing.


----------



## tober1

2ndGen said:


> Hey Tober,
> 
> Is that an Ultegra SL crankset?
> 
> Have you weighed your bike post modifications?
> 
> And...NICCCCE! :thumbsup:



Nope it's the stock 105 crank. I'm not strong enough to notice a difference yet  

I didn't even weigh it pre-modifications! I'm rolling on gatorskin 25's at the moment so if anything it's probably heavier...keeps me flat free in the city though which is worth it..

Can't wait to see yours when it's all done. I love the dark CAAD frames.


----------



## 2ndGen

tober1 said:


> Nope it's the stock 105 crank. I'm not strong enough to notice a difference yet
> 
> I didn't even weigh it pre-modifications! I'm rolling on gatorskin 25's at the moment so if anything it's probably heavier...keeps me flat free in the city though which is worth it..
> 
> Can't wait to see yours when it's all done. I love the dark CAAD frames.


My plans have been totally screwed up by posting this thread. 

The plan was to just build up an all aluminum bike (bars, stem, post, etc...) and to just have a bare bones race bike. 

Seeing all these beautiful CAADs with carbon on them switched my focus from 
building up my Trek with the bits I've been buying to building up the CAAD with them. 

I'm going for a mid-15lb range when I'm done. 

I love CAADs in black.
____________________________________________________

*To the board*: _Is there a difference between Jet Black and BBQ?_


----------



## stewwie

2ndGen:
You don't need to many carbon bits to make a light caad. I'd say fork and seatpost is all you need. Most people use alu bar/stem anyway for racing. 

And Jet Black/BBQ is the same thing.


----------



## Clueless Morgan

I picked mine up last Sunday. Posted in another thread but I'll put it here too:










The finish is a little bit matte, not as glossy as the other paint finishes.


----------



## 2ndGen

Clueless Morgan said:


> I picked mine up last Sunday. Posted in another thread but I'll put it here too:
> The finish is a little bit matte, not as glossy as the other paint finishes.












I came across a CAAD9 5 in my size today in the preferable grey color. 
Was tempting. 105, BB30, etc...But NO! It's Black or nothing at all for me!


----------



## jdeane4

2010 Cannondale Caad9 1


----------



## 2ndGen

*2010 Cannondale Caad9 1*









*HOLY CRAPOLA COCA COLA! 

That is what I'm aiming for!
That bike is nasssty hot! 
Thanks for that...I don't smoke, but DAMN I feel the urge to kick back an have a cigarette right now after watching that pic! 

Is that a Hollowgram Crankset? 

Bottles, out! These should fit (and blackwall tires)...*


----------



## jdeane4

Thanks. Yeah, those are Hollogram cranks. I've got some more ideals for the bike. I'm considering putting some TRP 960 brakes on there.


----------



## 2ndGen

jdeane4 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, those are Hollogram cranks. I've got some more ideals for the bike. I'm considering putting some TRP 960 brakes on there.


Only if you get them in Black! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUISSSSS

for those of you with the 2010 CAAD9 4, how do you guys keep the fingerprints and scratches off? its a Matte finish and seems like it'd scratch easily.


----------



## squareslinky

I don't know about scratches (knock on wood) I have none. Fingerprints are not noticeable on the matte black of the 2010 caad 9 4, or I have not noticed any.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

on your caad9 4, what do you guys dislike about it if you had to nitpick and find something?


----------



## Clueless Morgan

I've barely had the thing, and I already suspect the white handlebar tape is going to get grubby looking really fast.


----------



## 2ndGen

Clueless Morgan said:


> I've barely had the thing, and I already suspect the white handlebar tape is going to get grubby looking really fast.


White handlebar tape on black bike?

Blasphemy!

:lol:


----------



## nicola5154

My CAAD9


----------



## 2ndGen

nicola5154 said:


> My CAAD9


----------



## nicola5154

Thank You


----------



## 2ndGen

*Soundtrack to this thread!* 

:lol:


----------



## squareslinky

Just curious on the weight of others with a CAAD9. I weighed mine yesterday - 63cm weighed in at 17.06 (not much is original equipment at this point).


----------



## nicola5154

mine is 7,4 kg


----------



## jdeane4

I weighed in at 16 pounds 1 ounce. If I put the Schwalbe Ultremo tires back on, I'll be under 16 pounds.


----------



## ronderman

*If the world is black and white . . . .*

OK, yea I know, all black and CAAD 9, but the world is black and white and that gives us grey - therefore I present . . . . (by the way, deda zero is the coolest stem ever)


----------



## marckap

*2003 Caad 7 5000 Si*

DA 9 Speed.


----------



## hawkman71

Did I miss something? Are you expecting a baby? Or was that pic for other reasons - like expecting a new bike...?


----------



## milkbaby

I've noticed that more than half the black CAADspictured here have only one (or no) bottle cages. Do black CAADs turn back into pumpkins after 2 or 3 hours riding thus negating the need for a 2nd water bottle???


----------



## squareslinky

milkbaby said:


> I've noticed that more than half the black CAADspictured here have only one (or no) bottle cages. Do black CAADs turn back into pumpkins after 2 or 3 hours riding thus negating the need for a 2nd water bottle???


Not sure about others, my pic has 1 but my bike has 2 now. Warmer weather needs the 2nd bottle.


----------



## Clueless Morgan

milkbaby said:
 

> I've noticed that more than half the black CAADspictured here have only one (or no) bottle cages. Do black CAADs turn back into pumpkins after 2 or 3 hours riding thus negating the need for a 2nd water bottle???


What, don't you have a support car to hand you water and then toss it aside along the way? 

Actually, I just got mine and haven't added anything yet. Also, I'm not up to long enough rides yet.


----------



## MoreBoostPlease

I thought I'd revive this thread. Just picked up a black 2010 CAAD9 4 on Saturday. It's stock for now but I at least want to replace the saddle, brakes, and white bar tape. Any suggestions for brake upgrades?

I took the bike out for a 20 mile ride immediately after purchasing it and I LOVE it!!


----------



## skyliner1004

MoreBoostPlease said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread. Just picked up a black 2010 CAAD9 4 on Saturday. It's stock for now but I at least want to replace the saddle, brakes, and white bar tape. Any suggestions for brake upgrades?
> 
> This is my first road bike and my first time commuting to work. I took the bike out for a 20 mile ride immediately after purchasing it and I LOVE it!!


how about a rival brakeset upgrade, a saddle you can test ride and know you're 100% comfortable with, and use your white bar tape until its dirty, then replace it with something darker.


----------



## CHL

Your daily commuter is a CAAD9 with a mix of Rival and Force? Life is good for sure! :thumbsup: 

You could get a set of Force/Rival brake calipers. You can find DA7800 brake calipers relatively inexpensive on Ebay as well.

CHL

p.s. Been enjoying mine for the past 1.5 month. Such a lovely ride.


----------



## MoreBoostPlease

CHL said:


> Your daily commuter is a CAAD9 with a mix of Rival and Force? Life is good for sure! :thumbsup:
> 
> You could get a set of Force/Rival brake calipers. You can find DA7800 brake calipers relatively inexpensive on Ebay as well.
> 
> CHL
> 
> p.s. Been enjoying mine for the past 1.5 month. Such a lovely ride.



I work about 7 miles from home and figured it would be great to leave my truck parked in the driveway a few days a week. I save gas and get a workout - plus I definitely felt more energized at work yesterday. My ride home turned into 16 miles because I didn't want to stop riding.


----------



## lopresti

Here's my beautiful, black baby.


----------



## lesper4

The first pic is sweet and so it the first white pic and Nicolas looks great (really good)! They are all great but if black is the best where is the uniqueness? I love my brushed raw alumnium because very few have it. The Aventdales is nice but only half that color. But now I have the mod bug and I am looking for red accents. Here is a crude PS of what I want to do (before and after).


----------



## lesper4

Back to Black...


----------



## Gawker

2009 Caad9-5


----------



## al.

Just picked this up on Monday. 2010 CAAD9-4.


----------



## tober1

Gawker said:


> 2009 Caad9-5


C'est bon.


----------



## tober1

This is a new pic of a bike I've already posted in this section. So there.


----------



## Clueless Morgan

Red lettering is nice. My white handlebar tape looked nice out of the shop, but after a few months use, it's looking dirty fast. The black tape is a bit more practical.


----------



## skaruda_23

tober1 said:


> This is a new pic of a bike I've already posted in this section. So there.


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronderman

*Just a little white*

There is entirely too much white - it's way trendy and not practical. It gets dirty fast and jerseys make most people look fat. If you can pull it off - great, but put a little white in black and in this cat's eyes it looks bad ass. Yea, that's campy and that be Quarq power Dale cranks. This bike didn't cost me all that much, but it rocks the p,I, II crits like no other.


----------



## AceyMan

*my Daily Driver CAAD9-4*

I finally got my bike, my camera, and daylight all together at the same time. Here's a snap of my 2010 CAAD9. It's in commuter mode, with all my lighting and what not installed.

Upgrades from stock are: Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow on a Thomson Elite post, Conti GP4000 25c Reflex (Black Chili) and a stealthy Cinelli splash black/grey bar wrap.


----------



## skaruda_23

ronderman said:


> There is entirely too much white - it's way trendy and not practical. It gets dirty fast and jerseys make most people look fat. If you can pull it off - great, but put a little white in black and in this cat's eyes it looks bad ass. Yea, that's campy and that be Quarq power Dale cranks. This bike didn't cost me all that much, but it rocks the p,I, II crits like no other.


Ronderman, I didn't even know you could get colored hoods for campy! Black wheels would make it even more stealthy. I like the stem.


----------



## shimagnolo

chopped off excess carbon..


----------



## tober1

shimagnolo said:


> chopped off excess carbon..


wow. That looks real nice. 
Take some better pictures!


----------



## monofin

*3.0; Caad5, Caad10*









1990









2009









2010


----------



## tranzformer

monofin said:


> 2010


When did you get your CAAD10 frameset? Thought they weren't going to be shipping until January?


----------



## jdeane4

Some updated photos of my 2010 Caad9-1 at 15 pounds, 14 ounces


----------



## skyliner1004

jdeane4 said:


> Some updated photos of my 2010 Caad9-1 at 15 pounds, 14 ounces


is that weight for the bike stock? with pedals & cages & computer? 

any upgrades on the bike when you weighed it?


----------



## jdeane4

skyliner1004 said:


> is that weight for the bike stock? with pedals & cages & computer?
> 
> any upgrades on the bike when you weighed it?


That weight includes the pedals and cages but not a computer. 

The upgrades/changes that were done are as follows:
Thomson x2 Stem
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
Fizik Antares Saddle
3T Rotundo Pro Handlebars
Continental GP4000s Tires
TRP 920 SL Brakes
Cannondale Hollowgram SI SL Cranks
Look Keo Classic Pedals
RavX Gamma X Carbon Bottle Cages
Fizik Bar Tape


----------



## mike5065

Gloss black CAAD5.


----------



## bollard

*Is the black frame and the red decals a US only model ?*

Hi Guys,

I've got an old black CAAD7 which is my pride and joy, but I'm drooling over the black CAAD 9 with the red decals that the likes of shimagnolo posted. As a UK resident were they a US only model ???? Were they BB30 models ??? 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## zsir

tranzformer said:


> When did you get your CAAD10 frameset? Thought they weren't going to be shipping until January?



So the caad10 1 frameset will be available? how much will that cost?


----------



## cervelott

Shim, that is sweet!!!


----------



## shimagnolo

grabbed a fizik antares from a friend..









cleaned and lubed her up today..


----------



## ninjaslim

[/QUOTE]

Please tell us that was LAST Christmas :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## pedalingsquares

Here's a black Caad10.. 15.8 and dropping


----------



## monofin




----------



## pedalingsquares

Please let us know how your build comes out. This Caad10 is quite a bike.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

My hoopty


----------



## monofin

1990 - 3.0 - 9.2 kg









2009 - capo - 8.4 kg









2010 - caad10 - 7.1 kg


----------



## bcapp

'07 CAAD 8 Optimo 1. Can't get over how sexy it is


----------



## tacoracer

*2010 Caad9*

Here is my brand new 60 cm CAAD9 Barbecue. Swapped parts over yesterday and weighs 16lbs 7 ounces as is. Force except for Red shifters, Easton alloy bars, stem with carbon seatpost, SL fork and old school Flite saddle. Wheels are Mavic Elite's but racing wheels are DV46 tubs so those should drop weight to around 16lbs.


----------



## Creakyknees

hmmm mine's not a Caad10 but it is mostly black.


----------



## Infini

Anyone know how to go about buying a black annodized CAAD10 frame without buying a full bike? Is there someone / somewhere I can ask nicely?


----------



## Boltman76

Resurrecting this thread to see if there are any more black CAADs people want to post up!


----------



## Boltman76

Also I need to get my post count up so I can post a pic of my black CAAD 9!


----------



## nocondorfx

If I'm a good helper I think Mr. Mac will buy me one of these. I'm sure he will want to paint it blue however.


----------



## lechat67

'03 Caad7. Been on a diet since I built it 3 yr.s ago.


----------



## juanacity

Here is my 2001 CAAD4. It's a bit of a random mix of parts at this point, but it all comes together to make a pretty darn nice riding bike for me. I've been sorely tempted to upgrade to a new CAAD10 recently, but then I realize this bike is still completely functional and certainly not holding me back for the level I'm riding at. 

After a long period of injury, I'm riding a ton more recently and trying to get my fit dialed again. I think the next addition for me will be a slightly longer Thomson stem and some compact bars.


----------



## jl88s

i like black.


----------

